
Often neglected skills new and junior web developers should learn? - cmorgan8506
Obviously learning to program is only one part of the equation when learning to become a Web Developer.<p>What are some skills, concepts, tools, etc that often seem neglected and should be learned by new&#x2F;junior developers to help them in the early parts of their career?
======
dpeck
1) How to communicate with people. Master that and the world is your oyster,
minimize/ignore it and you're setting yourself up for a lifetime of subpar
results and hand wringing.

2) cli tools (make/awk/sed/etc, getting just a base proficiency pays huge
dividends in time savings over a career)

3) excel. Nearly all things business start and end with a spreadsheet, be able
to at least stumble through one and understand the information it contains and
the functions being applied.

~~~
Psychoticmormon
I'm going to second communication skills. Soft skills can be much more
important than hard skills for getting a job, keeping a job, and moving up.

------
carlmungz
Speaking as a junior dev who recently became a mid-level dev (although I still
have some junior tendencies to iron out), learning how to solve problems is
something that held me back.

When I was given tasks I would worry about the code itself and the stuff I
didn't know instead of trying to clearly understand the problem and come up
with different solutions.

------
parvatzar
Its essential in my opinion , for junior web developers to familiarize
themselves with the excellent resources and forums existing on the web easily
searchable via few keystrokes on google. In addition to just visiting these
websites just to search for solutions, they should also try and contribute ,
to understand that software development requires a highly collaborative
environment to solve some of the most complex problems out there. This applies
to both online and offline, where crowd sourcing a problem enables us to look
at it from different perspectives and get to the most optimal solutions. These
skills , they need to start teaching in colleges.

